# teil eines bildes transparent machen



## stokehead (23. März 2003)

So muss erstmal sagen das ich zwar die suchfunktion genutzt habe aber irgendwie konnte ich nix 100%ig meinem problem zuordnen bzw war ich einfach zu unwissend um daraus etwas vernünftiges schlussfolgern zu können. nja kommen wir zu meinem problem.

ich habe für meine homepage ovale buttons erstellt. natürlich ist das bild an sich immer noch rechteckig. Die buttons sollen aber per layer auf einen recht aufwendigen hintergrund gepappt werden (in html selber und nicht in PS!!!). Wenn ich die buttons nu auf den hintergrund pappe habe ich sehr unschöne schwarze ecken um den button herum. Nu möchte ich wissen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt diese Ecken komplett durchsichtig zu machen, sodass ich halt um den button herum keine "ränder" habe, sondern den schönen hintergrund sehen kann. Wenn ihr antwortet dan bitte relativ ausführlich da ich noch nicht so viel ahnung von photoshop habe. 

thx im voraus


   so long 

      Stoke_Head


p.s. hab gehöhrt das es da ne möglichkeit mit gifs gibt aber bin halt nicht sicher und weiß natürlich auch nicht wie


----------



## Tim C. (23. März 2003)

Antwort: Nein

Soweit ich mir das vorstellen kann, wirst du kaum eine Möglichkeit finden die Stufungen des Ovals so weich zu machen, dass du sie trotz GIF Transparenz nicht mehr siehst.


----------



## Langhaarzottl (24. März 2003)

*Tranaparenz*

Doch...geht 

Im PS 6.0 auf Hilfe klicken, da erscheint dann "transparentes Bild exportieren" (Weiss der Geier wieso die das DA eingebaut haben)wenn die Vorarbeit entsprechend gut ist sind das mal richtig geile "echt" transparente Gif's.

Weitermachen....

Gruß 

Zottl


----------



## stokehead (24. März 2003)

aaah thx zottl 

ist ja an sich gnaz einfach wenn man weiß wie  (nja wie bei allen dingen im leben ^^ )

also nochmal thx hast mir echt weitergeholfen, bin daran schon fast verzweifelt


----------



## Tim C. (24. März 2003)

Achso war das gemeint. Nagut, dass du schlicht nicht wusstest wie man transparente Bereiche exportiert war mir nicht so ganz aufgegangen. Ich dachte dich stören die teilweise trotzdem auftretenden Stufungen. 

naja Problem ist ja jetzt gelöst.


----------



## Langhaarzottl (25. März 2003)

*Hilfe )*

Hi Stokehead,

und genau DAS ist der Grund warum ich ab und an hier mal was reinschreibe.

Als ich im PS anfing hatte ich niemanden der mir entsprechende Hilfe hätte geben können, und ich hätte weiss Gott was drum gegeben wenn mal einer mit 'm Tip rausgerückt wäre...und da hierdurch sehr viel Zeit verloren ging...und die Lösungen zu meinen Problemen meistens soo simpel waren...schaue ich ab und an mal hier rein...und schaue wo man mit einfachsten Mitteln Unterstützung leisten kann. 


Also...weitermachen... 

Gruß

Zottl


----------



## nDeedy (25. März 2003)

ehm ich glaube, man kann es auch mit *.png hinkriegen. Allerdings, meinem wiessen nach unterstüzt IE die pngs nicht und die bleiben trozdem nicht trasperent... Als wenn du weisst das deine Besucher mit Opera oder NetScape unterwegs sind, dann kannst du s versuchen...


----------



## Langhaarzottl (25. März 2003)

*PNG's*

Meiner Meinung nach brauchste Dich auf PNG's gar nicht versteifen.
Es ist Fakt das die meisten User aufm Explorer rumreiten und der stellt sich bei transparenten PNG's quer. 

Also...weiter GIFfen...und (fast) alle sind glücklich...

Gruß

Zottl


----------

